# How to connet to sage Line 50



## shieldguy (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi i am developing a web site which required to connect to the sage Line 50 and get the order information. I am using Asp.Net and sql serer 2005.

I dont know is there is a way to connect to the sage Line 50 database.

I really appriciate a help on this problem 
Thanks

Regards
AJ Kiven


----------



## Aftab (Oct 15, 2003)

I am assuming its the same as connecting to any other SQL Server. Just setup a SQL connection with the correct connection string and try and open the connection.

Eg.

Dim cn As New SqlClient.SqlConnection

cn.ConnectionString = "Server=sage_server;database=invoices;uid=fred;pwd=123"
cn.Open()

BTW I don't know any ASP.NET, I only know a little VB.NET, but I think the above code is valid for ASP.NET.


----------



## Peter Chen (Aug 26, 2006)

We have solution to link Sage Line 50 to Web (asp.net) and Mobile.
User can view and create sales/purchase order; stokc item; customer and supplier details via web and mobile in REAL-TIME.

Visit www.ex4e.co.uk for details. Demo site is http://www.ex4e.co.uk/Line50WebPortal

We also have Line 50 web services engine for sale which can be used to link your online shop to your back office. (in REAL-TIME).

send email to [email protected] for more details.

Peter


----------

